

Ask HN: Rebranding decision  - feisty

Hello,<p>I'm an avid reader of HN so I think this is the right place to get some advice on what to do next, as I'm facing a little problem with a rebranding decision.<p>I operate a web development agency and want to move our current portofolio and services under a new brand.<p>Which one do you think I should use:
ten.tld
or
digitalmedia.tld<p>I thought digitalmedia would be the best and most obvious choice for this business sector. This until I polled some of my current customers and quite a bunch told me that they like more the ten brand.<p>So please give me your opinion - what would you do?<p>Thank you, I really appreciate it.
======
mseebach
First, an important question: _why_ do you want to change your brand? What's
not communicated properly?

A three-letter domain is quite rare these days, and that could give you some
distinction. Also, digital media is quite bland, and that puts some pressure
on the execution to make you stand out. On the other hand, you'll need some
kind of story to put behind "ten" to make it memorable, IMHO.

In conclusion, it's all about execution :)

~~~
feisty
I'm currently using ten.tld as my company name and domain. Recently I've
secured digitalmedia.tld and thought that its straight-forward self-
explanatory nature would give a boost to my business. Thank you for your
input, it's a valuable lesson.

~~~
mschaecher
What if Apple had called the iPod the 'Apple MP3 Player'? via Evan Williams
<http://evhead.com/2007/03/brandonomics.asp>

------
Scott_MacGregor
I like ten.tld. It seems more memorable and unique. Plus I could see the logo
having a lot of first impression impact.

------
Mz
If those are the only two options on the table, I would go with ten.tld and do
a promotional campaign around the idea of it being "A perfect ten" (on a scale
of one to ten) kind of thing. Of course, you haven't said what you are doing
currently, why you are wanting to rebrand...etc. So please realize that answer
is probably only as good as the data it is based on, which is not much.

~~~
feisty
I'm already using ten.tld as my company name and domain. I've got
digitalmedia.tld and thought that its straight-forward self-explanatory nature
would be better than ten.tld - when communicating over the phone with
potential customers some of them are misspelling ten (tem, tel).

I like the "a perfect ten" idea. It's catchy :)

